# Springtails



## Heather (Nov 19, 2006)

I am quite accustomed to finding a few dead springtails in my humidity trays when I go to clean and check all the plants. However, lately I have noticed that a few of my plants seem to have many of these guys co-habitating with them in the deep recesses of my pots. When I water, they all come to the surface and start climbing up the plants to get out of the water. Then they crawl back down under the surface. They are not in all of my plants just certain ones.

Should I be concerned about what they are doing down amongst the roots of my plants? If so, how do I destroy them?

I grow exclusively in Prime Agra, btw.


----------



## likespaphs (Nov 19, 2006)

from what i've heard, springtails are harmless and only eat decaying stuff. but then again, i could be wrong....


----------



## Heather (Nov 19, 2006)

likespaphs said:


> from what i've heard, springtails are harmless and only eat decaying stuff. but then again, i could be wrong....



What? Noo...you're the expert! 

I am reading the same thing though. Still, the numbers of them in one of my plants last week was alarming. Too bad Cyfluthrin is so pricey. www.bugspray.com is kind of an interesting place to read about bugs. 

I wish someone should start an insecticide shop for the hobbyist, selling smaller amounts of these expensive things!


----------



## likespaphs (Nov 19, 2006)

Heather said:


> ...Too bad Cyfluthrin is so pricey. ....



the hell with it being expensive, it's pretty darn toxic, well, moderately toxic to mammals, but significantly more toxic than anything i use...


----------



## likespaphs (Nov 19, 2006)

Heather said:


> ...I wish someone should start an insecticide shop for the hobbyist, selling smaller amounts of these expensive things!



i've thought about the same thing but for the small greenhouse grower...


----------



## Heather (Nov 19, 2006)

likespaphs said:


> i've thought about the same thing but for the small greenhouse grower...



Hint. Hint. Weren't you looking for a new second job? oke:


----------



## bwester (Nov 19, 2006)

What are springtails??


----------



## Jon in SW Ohio (Nov 19, 2006)

They're harmless and make good dartfrog food oke:

Jon


----------



## Heather (Nov 19, 2006)

Hrm...you cannot possibly be implying that now I need a dartfrog? 

Blake ~ 
Springtails:
http://www.ext.vt.edu/departments/entomology/factsheets/springta.html


----------



## nyorchids (Nov 19, 2006)

everyone needs dart frogs!!!!! i am culturing 5 different species of springtails!!! heather save them for meoke:


----------



## Heather (Nov 19, 2006)

If I could figure out a way to lure them out of the pot, and collect them, believe me, Stan, I would hook you up!


----------



## cdub (Nov 19, 2006)

nyorchids said:


> everyone needs dart frogs!!!!! i am culturing 5 different species of springtails!!! heather save them for meoke:



How do you know you have different species? Use a microscope to ID them?


----------



## nyorchids (Nov 19, 2006)

cdub said:


> How do you know you have different species? Use a microscope to ID them?


i have tropical,temperate,black and some others!


----------



## MoreWater (Nov 20, 2006)

I've heard the nepenthes like them too - true? I guess it would have to be lower pitchers.....

I douse a lot of things with diluted OrangePlus concentrate (it's a household cleaner), then flush with clean water not too long after. Think that would work on them and be safe for the plants?


----------



## Barbara (Nov 25, 2006)

Soap and water. Water first. Soap'im. Sit 20mins. Leach a little. Use dish detergent, the gentle kind. May need to do a fallow-up couple weeks latter.


----------

